# System build, Do you think it will be good?



## Cooldog (Jan 10, 2009)

For Under $350 on what I'm Buying
Do you think that this would be a good build for a gaming comp to play game like supreme commander? or do you Think there's something better for the Money From http://www.Newegg.com ? 
And It should give me a Huge boost from my old system right?, Look Under "System Specs" for old System. 
Buying:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103471
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813138128

Note that i haven't bought them yet.

Planing to Buy Soon:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145590

Already Have and Going to Use:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125083
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145590

And I'm not that good in seeing if they work together, but from what I looked at they do.

Not Sure if the Power can run it all:
Thermaltake TR2 W0070RUC 430W ATX Power Supply


----------



## LittleLizard (Jan 10, 2009)

yes, they are going to work together, but i dunno if the motherboard will support the phenom 2 out of the box, maybe it will need a bios udpated. u have another am2 cpu to flash the bios ?


----------



## Cooldog (Jan 10, 2009)

LittleLizard said:


> yes, they are going to work together, but i dunno if the motherboard will support the phenom 2 out of the box, maybe it will need a bios udpated. u have another am2 cpu to flash the bios ?


Im not sure if it means anything but the motherboard and the CPU was in a combo deal.

I have a AM2 that i was using.


----------



## Altered (Jan 10, 2009)

If your not dead set on AMD this would be a better choice for the roughly $300 you have on a motherboard and cpu. 
You have a $275 mobo and a $100 mobo that $375.00
Intel Core 2 Duo E8500 Wolfdale 3.16GHz 6MB L2 Cache $187.00
Just about any P35 or P45 board many good ones to chose at the $100.00 mark
That leaves  $88 bucks toward a better video card. Many 8800 series cards are getting down to this area with mfr and sales and they are way faster than your card. 

The CPU you picked is good but way way over kill not that this 8500 isn't is is a extremely good chip. 

Just my .02

Thats a good point on the combo deals you might find a deal to save enough to get a new VGA card as well.


----------



## spearman914 (Jan 10, 2009)

Altered said:


> If your not dead set on AMD this would be a better choice for the roughly $300 you have on a motherboard and cpu.
> You have a $275 mobo and a $100 mobo that $375.00
> Intel Core 2 Duo E8500 Wolfdale 3.16GHz 6MB L2 Cache $187.00
> Just about any P35 or P45 board many good ones to chose at the $100.00 mark
> ...



The $88 left over, u should be able to get a $90 4830, if not $90 MIR 4830 on egg.


----------



## Cooldog (Jan 10, 2009)

Altered said:


> If your not dead set on AMD


Only reason i chose AMD was to stick with what i already had, bud ill look into getting Intel, it would be a change for me.



Altered said:


> The CPU you picked is good but way way over kill



 i chose the possessor because i didn't want to be kicked out of games on supreme commander for have a comp that was to slow, and my 2.1 GHz CPU was to Slow and i was trying to get the best so i didn't have to buy another in a couple years when even Better games come out.


----------



## LittleLizard (Jan 10, 2009)

the phenom 2 is perfect for what u want, my only concern was the mobo, but if was a combo deal i guess it comes with the latest bios, if not, well, just put ur old cpu and flash it, then put the phenom and be happy


----------



## Cooldog (Jan 10, 2009)

I found this on the combo page 

Newegg.com cannot guarantee the compatibility of Combo items. Please contact the manufacturer(s) directly if you have issues or concerns regarding compatibility.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 10, 2009)

All 790GX boards will support PII's. It's built into the core.


----------



## spearman914 (Jan 10, 2009)

Cooldog said:


> I found this on the combo page
> 
> Newegg.com cannot guarantee the compatibility of Combo items. Please contact the manufacturer(s) directly if you have issues or concerns regarding compatibility.



99.9% of combos are compatible. Only one time newegg sent me a BIOSTAR board instead of an asus board once and it wasn't compatible before i did a bios flash.


----------



## Cooldog (Jan 10, 2009)

spearman914 said:


> 99.9% of combos are compatible. Only one time newegg sent me a BIOSTAR board instead of an asus board once and it wasn't compatible before i did a bios flash.



ok thx

I have a NOOB question, 
How is a 3.0 Ghz x4 core (like the one i am getting) better then a 3.2 GHz Dule core, other then the L1/L2 Cache being x4? and what is L3 Cache?


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 10, 2009)

Well its got a good architecture for one. And the extra two cores will help out in multithreaded games.


----------



## spearman914 (Jan 10, 2009)

Cooldog said:


> ok thx
> 
> I have a NOOB question,
> How is a 3.0 Ghz x4 core (like the one i am getting) better then a 3.2 GHz Dule core, other then the L1/L2 Cache being x4? and what is L3 Cache?



L3 cache is just advanced L2. Don't worry about cache to much since they won't make a huge difference. In some situations the quad is better and some is vice versa. Like GTA IV is multi threaded, obviously the quad will perform much better, if it's not then the dual is slightly better.


----------



## Cooldog (Jan 10, 2009)

Will using a mod that make the game use more then 2 core slow it down much, or should it still be just as good if not a little worse?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 10, 2009)

Hiya Cooldog! Just looking at your planned out budget build. That Biostar board I am 99.999999% sure it will support the P2. Also just giving some advice, buy the board and a new video card first. Save your money as P2 will come down in price a little. Up your budget soem for the ram cause these are definitely worth: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231166.

EDIT:
psu will be fine if you stick with single video card.


----------



## LittleLizard (Jan 10, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Hiya Cooldog! Just looking at your planned out budget build. That Biostar board I am 99.999999% sure it will support the P2. Also just giving some advice, buy the board and a new video card first. Save your money as P2 will come down in price a little. Up your budget soem for the ram cause these are definitely worth: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231166.
> 
> EDIT:
> psu will be fine if you stick with single video card.



the point isnt if is going to support phenom 2 or not. is if it will support it OUT OF THE BOX or if it requires a bios flash


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 10, 2009)

LittleLizard said:


> the point isnt if is going to support phenom 2 or not. is if it will support it OUT OF THE BOX or if it requires a bios flash



I understand that. But even if it doesnt support it out of the box he has an older AM2 chip that he can flash with.


----------



## LittleLizard (Jan 10, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> I understand that. But even if it doesnt support it out of the box he has an older AM2 chip that he can flash with.



i know, look up, i already posted about that, but let keep on topic


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 10, 2009)

As I've said in other threads, all 790GX boards support Phenom II out of the box.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 10, 2009)

LittleLizard said:


> i know, look up, i already posted about that, but let keep on topic



We are on topic. 

Also you asked about dual vs. quad in gaming, Cooldog, I'll just put it an analogy:

Picture both a 4x4 pickup truck(quad) and a sports car(dual) both speeding on a highway at 90MPH. Now picture pulling a boat trailer the same mass behind both, the 4x4 would be more efficient in the long run but the sports car could possibly pull it faster but by using more gas(energy, heat energy). 

Now what happens if you do this everyday with both, odds are the sports car will breakdown before the 4x4 will. 

In other words, you can multitask things IN THE BACKGROUND while gaming on a quad and it will hold a future to it with newer multi-threaded games.



ShadowFold said:


> As I've said in other threads, all 790GX boards support Phenom II out of the box.



And ... if it doesn't?


----------



## LittleLizard (Jan 10, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> We are on topic.
> 
> Also you asked about dual vs. quad in gaming, Cooldog, I'll just put it an analogy:
> 
> ...



agree, a phenom 2 is probably way better than a c2d because it has a high base clock like the c2d BUT it has 2 more cores AND an unlocked multiplier


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 10, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> And ... if it doesn't?



It will


----------



## Cooldog (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm not to worried about having good video so i don't need to upgrade the Video card, as long as im not lagging the game -5 in 40 min im fine


----------



## LittleLizard (Jan 10, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> It will



more easy. JrRacinFan and Shadowfold bet that his will or wont support pII out of the box. 
The bet: 15 dollars thru paypal

DO IT PLEASE, BE HONORABLE PERSON


----------



## Cooldog (Jan 10, 2009)

Also is it fine to use 2 diff types of ram at the same time? that's the only reason i put that type of ram is because i already have 2 of it.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 10, 2009)

LittleLizard said:


> more easy. JrRacinFan and Shadowfold bet that his will or wont support pII out of the box.
> The bet: 15 dollars thru paypal
> 
> DO IT PLEASE, BE HONORABLE PERSON



Not willing, odds are is that it is moreso to support it due to the age of the chipset being recent. My words are based upon "what ifs", always base myself upon a scenario. Like always expecting the worse to happen because that's just my darn luck LOL.



Cooldog said:


> Also is it fine to use 2 diff types of ram at the same time? that's the only reason i put that type of ram is because i already have 2 of it.



I wouldn't try it.


----------



## Cooldog (Jan 10, 2009)

LittleLizard said:


> more easy. JrRacinFan and Shadowfold bet that his will or wont support pII out of the box.
> The bet: 15 dollars thru paypal
> 
> DO IT PLEASE, BE HONORABLE PERSON



Also don't start making bets before i buy them,  insted send me the $$ to buy a new video card and Ram


----------



## LittleLizard (Jan 10, 2009)

Cooldog said:


> Also is it fine to use 2 diff types of ram at the same time? that's the only reason i put that type of ram is because i already have 2 of it.



please specify, if u mean 2 different brands, is ok as long as they have same latencies and speed (check my system spec)

if u say about different speeds or timings, then get the one better and put at the same speed that the other has, then put the first one and u are done


----------



## Cooldog (Jan 10, 2009)

LittleLizard said:


> please specify, if u mean 2 different brands, is ok as long as they have same latencies and speed (check my system spec)


oh ok, ya i meant 2 different brands


----------



## LittleLizard (Jan 10, 2009)

Cooldog said:


> oh ok, ya i meant 2 different brands



there is no problem as long as they have same speeds and timings


----------



## Altered (Jan 10, 2009)

> RECOMMENDED SYSTEM REQUIREMENTS:
> 3.0 GHz Intel or equivalent AMD processor or better
> 1 GB RAM or better
> 8 GB available hard drive space
> ...



Well what I found on this game is it does like quad cores but what I also noticed is you will want a better video card based on what I have seen or you will still be very low FPS. 
I should have researched it a little more and I would suggest reading this article and you will see you need a video card to get better FPS. 


So again I say you may want to try a different route. 
Same setup as before but use this chip Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 Look for combo deals etc and you will have a jump on that VGA card.  Notice this chip performs virtually identical to the one you selected in the chart below.  
Here is the whole article I got the chart from.


----------



## LittleLizard (Jan 10, 2009)

Altered said:


> Well what I found on this game is it does like quad cores but what I also noticed is you will want a better video card based on what I have seen or you will still be very low FPS.
> I should have researched it a little more and I would suggest reading this article and you will see you need a video card to get better FPS.
> 
> 
> ...



rule nº1 of gaming pc: the games is 99% limited by the videocard


----------



## Cooldog (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm not very good with theses kinds of Video cards, so How good is a ATI Radeon HD 3300?
And according to what i read ATI would be a better video card for it. So whats a good but cheap one that would work? (note that i have NEVER used ATI before)

So if I Get a Intel possessor, what would be a good motherboard to also get?

Also as i said in a above post that the game doesn't support more then 2 cores, but someone make a mod that you start before you play and it will have it use how many core you want out of how many you have the game use.


----------



## LittleLizard (Jan 10, 2009)

1 - HD3300 IS AN ONBOARD VIDEO. 2 - a good ati for the price are the 4670 and the 4830, prices are 80 for the first, 110 for the latter. Also, we said that the phenom 2 if future proof because in the future more and more games will be optimized for 4 cores


----------



## Cooldog (Jan 10, 2009)

Its less for the possessor and get a new video card, or The Possessor i was going to get and no video card.  And when i looked, for a intel 3.0 GHz x4 was $500 when the 3.0 Ghz x4 AMD was about $300


----------



## Cooldog (Jan 10, 2009)

OK, so is it Get the phenom II x4 and the Motherboard or get a diff ones and also get a video card?

Also i don't mind playing the game on med settings, as long as i don't start lagging the game within 20 min.


----------



## r9 (Jan 10, 2009)

I`m not to sure about Biostar but because if the budget it saves some money. And why every one is buying 940 and no interest in 920 one it saves money and I guess that will max out the same as 940 at 3.8 GHz. 8600GT provable plays all games resonable well on lower resolutions but HD4830 wont hurt.


----------



## Altered (Jan 10, 2009)

Cooldog said:


> Its less for the possessor and get a new video card, or The Possessor i was going to get and no video card.  And when i looked, for a intel 3.0 GHz x4 was $500 when the 3.0 Ghz x4 AMD was about $300



I think your getting confused. No matter what the game was designed for games like power especially the newer ones. The recommended CPU was a 3.0 it doesn't say single core or dual or quad. If I was betting it was single but lets just say they meant dual core. That means in reality thats like a 6.0MHz chip Two cores of 3.0 each = 6.0 . Thats really simplifying it but I'm trying to show you that a 2.4 quad core as I listed is roughly a  9.6MHz chip. Unless that Hardware Performance Guide that said 





> numbers went even higher when we moved to quad-core.


and Toms Hardware are both wrong that game uses the Quad Core chip quite well without mention of a hack to do it. That chip is extremely powerful look at the reviews on newegg by users over 2700 reviews and I will bet you 75% are enthusiast gaming with them and happy doing it. Look at the chart I posted comparing the nearly $300.00 chip you have picked and the one I listed. Your video card is going to make more of a difference than you will ever see with either of those 2 CPUs. They are almost identical in that game with the exception of brand based on the Toms hardware chart. The lifespan is not a issue. Most PCs lifespan for gaming is 3 yrs give or take a year or so as games get more intense and the CPU ages. 
Here is one Combo Deal that is very reasonable. 
Depending on the resolution and quality settings either CPU the Phenom II x4 or the Q6600 are still not going to get you out of the low 20fps with your card based on the carts I looked at for that game. PCs are like racing engines you can put the most expensive heads and killer block piston combo possible but pick the wrong cam and its junk. I'm just trying to show you a killer CPU and motherboard aren't worth squat if your video card is keeping you at 20fps. This being a budget build you cant spend 80% of the funds on one piece and expect to have a well balanced system.


----------



## LittleLizard (Jan 10, 2009)

Altered said:


> I think your getting confused. No matter what the game was designed for games like power especially the newer ones. The recommended CPU was a 3.0 it doesn't say single core or dual or quad. If I was betting it was single but lets just say they meant dual core. That means in reality thats like a 6.0MHz chip Two cores of 3.0 each = 6.0 . Thats really simplifying it but I'm trying to show you that a 2.4 quad core as I listed is roughly a  9.6MHz chip. Unless that Hardware Performance Guide that said and Toms Hardware are both wrong that game uses the Quad Core chip quite well without mention of a hack to do it. That chip is extremely powerful look at the reviews on newegg by users over 2700 reviews and I will bet you 75% are enthusiast gaming with them and happy doing it. Look at the chart I posted comparing the nearly $300.00 chip you have picked and the one I listed. Your video card is going to make more of a difference than you will ever see with either of those 2 CPUs. They are almost identical in that game with the exception of brand based on the Toms hardware chart. The lifespan is not a issue. Most PCs lifespan for gaming is 3 yrs give or take a year or so as games get more intense and the CPU ages.
> Here is one Combo Deal that is very reasonable.
> Depending on the resolution and quality settings either CPU the Phenom II x4 or the Q6600 are still not going to get you out of the low 20fps with your card based on the carts I looked at for that game. PCs are like racing engines you can put the most expensive heads and killer block piston combo possible but pick the wrong cam and its junk. I'm just trying to show you a killer CPU and motherboard aren't worth squat if your video card is keeping you at 20fps. This being a budget build you cant spend 80% of the funds on one piece and expect to have a well balanced system.



you are right, but he choose that combo because he already had a am2 pc and wants to continue like that, but isnt a bad idea to go for a q6600 and that mobo. it will get u same perfomance in games BUT u will have 100 more dollars


----------



## Cooldog (Jan 10, 2009)

Altered said:


> I think your getting confused. No matter what the game was designed for games like power especially the newer ones. The recommended CPU was a 3.0 it doesn't say single core or dual or quad. If I was betting it was single but lets just say they meant dual core. That means in reality thats like a 6.0MHz chip Two cores of 3.0 each = 6.0 . Thats really simplifying it but I'm trying to show you that a 2.4 quad core as I listed is roughly a  9.6MHz chip. Unless that Hardware Performance Guide that said and Toms Hardware are both wrong that game uses the Quad Core chip quite well without mention of a hack to do it. That chip is extremely powerful look at the reviews on newegg by users over 2700 reviews and I will bet you 75% are enthusiast gaming with them and happy doing it. Look at the chart I posted comparing the nearly $300.00 chip you have picked and the one I listed. Your video card is going to make more of a difference than you will ever see with either of those 2 CPUs. They are almost identical in that game with the exception of brand based on the Toms hardware chart. The lifespan is not a issue. Most PCs lifespan for gaming is 3 yrs give or take a year or so as games get more intense and the CPU ages.
> Here is one Combo Deal that is very reasonable.
> Depending on the resolution and quality settings either CPU the Phenom II x4 or the Q6600 are still not going to get you out of the low 20fps with your card based on the carts I looked at for that game. PCs are like racing engines you can put the most expensive heads and killer block piston combo possible but pick the wrong cam and its junk. I'm just trying to show you a killer CPU and motherboard aren't worth squat if your video card is keeping you at 20fps. This being a budget build you cant spend 80% of the funds on one piece and expect to have a well balanced system.



On the motherboard in the combo deal, it has the 24 power spot which i have, then the 8 power slot that i don't, i have a 4 and 6 power connectors other then the 24. I Got the Manuel and it said only use 1,2,5,6 spot if you have a 4, will that change anything not using a 8 one?


----------



## Altered (Jan 10, 2009)

LittleLizard said:


> you are right, but he choose that combo because he already had a am2 pc and wants to continue like that, but isnt a bad idea to go for a q6600 and that mobo. it will get u same perfomance in games BUT u will have 100 more dollars


I see your point about he wants to continue AMD and thats kewl. But since he stated he would consider change and he didnt want to have low fps I was just trying to help the fella get the best bang for his dollar. I have and will again run a AMD chip so its not that I am a fanboy its just $ vs performance in game. That particular setup he picked was _not_ going to be the same performance for him in game. 
*AMD Phenom II X4 940, 
BIOSTAR TFORCE TA790GX A2+ AM2+, 
GIGABYTE GeForce 8600 GT 512MB 128-bit *
VS
*Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600, 
BIOSTAR TForce TP45HP, 
SAPPHIRE Radeon HD 3870 512MB 256-bit*
All you have to do is pick what will game better? 
Back to JrRacinFan analogy we are building our race cars. He picked a killer engine a nice tranny and put it in a dumptruck. I picked a killer engine a nice tranny and put it in a Corvette. 

Even you said 





LittleLizard said:


> rule nº1 of gaming pc: the games is 99% limited by the videocard


 and that 3870 crushes the 8600GT. 

And here is the card so you wont have $100.00 left over but you should be able to play quite smoothly. 
SAPPHIRE 100225L Radeon HD 3870


----------



## Altered (Jan 10, 2009)

Cooldog said:


> On the motherboard in the combo deal, it has the 24 power spot which i have, then the 8 power slot that i don't, i have a 4 and 6 power connectors other then the 24. I Got the Manuel and it said only use 1,2,5,6 spot if you have a 4, will that change anything not using a 8 one?



I have never had a issue doing that and I have had to several times on older machines. Just make sure to locate the 1,2,5,6 of the socket and do as per instructions. I never noticed a loss of performance on the ones I have done.

Sorry about the dump truck it was all I could think of at the moment. No disrespect intended.


----------



## Cooldog (Jan 10, 2009)

Altered said:


> Sorry about the dump truck it was all I could think of at the moment. No disrespect intended.



It is true if it slows my game down

I think ill get that combo but ill have to wait for the Video card tell i get more $$. so ill be using my "dump truck" for now.


----------



## Cooldog (Jan 10, 2009)

what is Hyper-Threading Support and does it matter?


----------



## LittleLizard (Jan 10, 2009)

Cooldog said:


> what is Hyper-Threading Support and does it matter?



hyper threading is a feature used on the core i7 and older pentium 4 (not the core 2 series).

it allows to use more efficiently the unused clocks and thus, improving multitasking by creating a logical additional core. if a motherboard says that support it is because it support the old pentium 4 ht


----------



## Cooldog (Jan 11, 2009)

Iv been thinking and i don't need a quad, so do you think that http://www.newegg.com/product/produ...9115036&guid=b99c9117afce4919b064e158c3cbfb5d would be a good possessor to buy?


----------



## Cooldog (Jan 11, 2009)

Whats Diff bettwen DDR2 and DDR3 and would this:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145590 (what i already have) work with this: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813182162 (what i don't have) ?


----------



## LittleLizard (Jan 11, 2009)

Cooldog said:


> Iv been thinking and i don't need a quad, so do you think that http://www.newegg.com/product/produ...9115036&guid=b99c9117afce4919b064e158c3cbfb5d would be a good possessor to buy?



yes, it would be a good processor as is fast and cool but is not futureproof because in a year   or two, most games will be optimized for quad cores




Cooldog said:


> Whats Diff bettwen DDR2 and DDR3 and would this:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145590 (what i already have) work with this: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813182162 (what i don't have) ?



ddr2 is slower than ddr3. ddr2 limits are 1200mhz and ddr3 are 2100 and going up.

yes, that ram will work on that mobo, but that mobo is crap, instead, get a biostar tp45 hp, is way better at the same price http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813138123


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 11, 2009)

I have used an e8500 beforehand and I will be honest with you, save yourself $100 and go with an e5200.

Also:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813136060

I know I am biased but its a very very nice board.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 13, 2009)

Going by your power supply's specs:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102803

You will be ok with that. Oh also the card may not be overkill for your monitor either.


----------



## LittleLizard (Jan 13, 2009)

Cooldog said:


> What would be a good video card for the motherboard that i have right now : http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128045 Because i might just buy a processor and a Video card.



the main problem i see with ur motherboard is the placement of the sata ports as most videocards now are very large, but a good video card u have

less that 100 dollars - 4670 ati
100-150 - ati 4830/ geforce 9800gt
150-200 - ati 4850
200 - 250 - ati 4870 / geforce gtx 260.

if u get a 4830/58/70 or the gtx 260, try to get 90 angled sata cables so u can still use ur sata ports


----------



## Cooldog (Jan 16, 2009)

Altered said:


> Here is one Combo Deal that is very reasonable.
> Depending on the resolution and quality settings either CPU the Phenom II x4 or the Q6600 are still not going to get you out of the low 20fps with your card based on the carts I looked at for that game. PCs are like racing engines you can put the most expensive heads and killer block piston combo possible but pick the wrong cam and its junk. I'm just trying to show you a killer CPU and motherboard aren't worth squat if your video card is keeping you at 20fps. This being a budget build you cant spend 80% of the funds on one piece and expect to have a well balanced system.


 Well the prob with that motherboard is that it doesn't have a  1.0 x16 video card slot for the video card i have.


----------



## Cooldog (Jan 16, 2009)

Do 2.0 x16 Video card slots support 1.0 video cards?


----------



## spearman914 (Jan 16, 2009)

LittleLizard said:


> the main problem i see with ur motherboard is the placement of the sata ports as most videocards now are very large, but a good video card u have
> 
> less that 100 dollars - 4670 ati
> 100-150 - ati 4830/ geforce 9800gt
> ...



U can find a 4830 for $100. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102803


----------



## Cooldog (Jan 17, 2009)

So if i can make a little more $$ what do you think about this?

So what do thing about this build:
Video card:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814187056
Power Supply:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817339002
Processor:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115017
Mother Board:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131299
RAM:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231184

Please tell me if you find anything cheaper that will work good.

Please respond.


----------

